# Livery near Yeovil



## LouB (21 September 2013)

Can anyone suggest a livery yard around the yeovil area or ideally knows anyone on a private yard that might want to rent a DIY box or two?


----------



## Lulwind (26 September 2013)

Try delerie chambers.  Cuckoo Hill livery at Yetminster


----------



## Shazzababs (27 September 2013)

Try Mole Valley in Yeovil,  I was in there a couple of weeks back and there was a couple of ads in there for private yards.


----------



## LouB (30 September 2013)

Thank you, I will pay a visit to mvf this week


----------



## Cleo (3 October 2013)

Hi there is Bakers Farm Livery, Higher Halstock. I think she has a website, if you google Bakers Farm Livery it will come up with the details.


----------



## PippaPony (20 October 2013)

there is marsh farm in Yeovil marsh, it a lovely place to keep your horse, I often use their school and recently took part on a show there. Here's the facebook URL:

https://www.facebook.com/MarshFarmEquestrianCentre?fref=ts


----------

